# leverage an opportunity



## Evi

Καλημέρα,

εισηγήσεις σας για την πιο κάτω μετάφραση:
Κείμενο:
The outcomes of these studies revealed that the travel intermediaries should consider establishing partnerships with meta search engines while they are in a position of power to leverage an opportunity.

Μετάφραση:
(α)Το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας εστιάζει στους συνεταιρισμούς ταξιδιωτικών μεσαζόντων που πρέπει να γίνουν με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, εφόσον βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία. 

ή

(β)Τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των μελετών έδειξαν ότι, οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσάζοντες πρέπει να καθιερώσουν συνεταιρισμούς με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία.


----------



## cougr

Το (β), όμως εδώ το "while" εννοεί "κατά τη διάρκεια".

"Τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των μελετών έδειξαν ότι, οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσάζοντες πρέπει να καθιερώσουν συνεταιρισμούς με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, κατά τη διάρκεια του διαστήματος που  βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία."

Edit: Επίσης, αντί του "καθιερώσουν συνεταιρισμούς" νομίζω ότι ακούγεται καλύτερα το "δημιουργήσουν συνεταιρισμούς"


----------



## Evi

cougr said:


> Το (β), όμως εδώ το "while" εννοεί "κατά τη διάρκεια".
> 
> "Τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των μελετών έδειξαν ότι, οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσάζοντες πρέπει να καθιερώσουν συνεταιρισμούς με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, κατά τη διάρκεια του διαστήματος που  βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία."
> 
> edit: Επίσης, αντί του "καθιερώσουν συνεταιρισμούς" νομίζω ότι ακούγεται καλύτερα το "δημιουργήσουν συνεταιρισμούς"



Μπορούμε επίσης να πούμε:
Απο το αποτέλεσμα των μελετών φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η ανάγκη να δημιουργήσουν/κτίσουν συνεταιρισμούς οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσαζόντες με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ ακόμη βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία;

...should consider establishing partnerships , δείχνει ότι υπάρχει μια ανάγκη.


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Μπορούμε επίσης να πούμε:
> Απο το αποτέλεσμα των μελετών φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η ανάγκη να δημιουργήσουν/κτίσουν συνεταιρισμούς οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσαζόντες με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ ακόμη βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία;



Θα μπορούσες να το πεις και έτσι αλλά νομίζω ότι ακούγεται περισσότερο "ελεύθερη" αυτή η απόδοση από την προηγούμενη.
Πχ το "....φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η ανάγκη......" στα αγγλικά είναι "...clearly shows a need...."  Αυτό όμως δεν υπάρχει στην αρχική πρόταση.



Evi said:


> ...should consider establishing partnerships , δείχνει ότι υπάρχει μια ανάγκη.



Πιο σωστά αυτό αποδίδεται ως ".....πρέπει να σκεφτούν/εξετάσουν την δημιουργία/θέσπιση συναιτερισμού......."

Έτσι και αλλιώς με την λέξη "πρέπει" μεταδίδεται η έννοια της "ανάγκης"


----------



## elliest_5

Για το partnership: γιατί το μεταφράζετε συνεταιρισμό? Ο συνεταιρισμός είναι συνήθως κάτι θεσμοθετημένο, με συγκεκριμένη μορφή (στα αγγλικά ο όρος είναι co-op)...Τώρα εδώ, μεταξύ ταξιδιωτικών μεσαζόντων και μηχανών αναζήτησης, δεν είναι καλύτερο κάτι σαν "να καθιερώσουν σχέσεις συνεργασίας" ή, απλούστερα, "να συνεργαστούν" ή "να συμπράξουν" ;


----------



## Evi

elliest_5 said:


> Για το partnership: γιατί το μεταφράζετε συνεταιρισμό? Ο συνεταιρισμός είναι συνήθως κάτι θεσμοθετημένο, με συγκεκριμένη μορφή (στα αγγλικά ο όρος είναι co-op)...Τώρα εδώ, μεταξύ ταξιδιωτικών μεσαζόντων και μηχανών αναζήτησης, δεν είναι καλύτερο κάτι σαν "να καθιερώσουν σχέσεις συνεργασίας" ή, απλούστερα, "να συνεργαστούν" ή "να συμπράξουν" ;



Από το αποτέλεσμα των μελετών φαίνεται ότι οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσάζοντες πρέπει να συνεργαστούν με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ ακόμη βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν αυτή την ευκαιρία???


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Για το partnership: γιατί το μεταφράζετε συνεταιρισμό? Ο συνεταιρισμός είναι συνήθως κάτι θεσμοθετημένο, με συγκεκριμένη μορφή (στα αγγλικά ο όρος είναι co-op)...Τώρα εδώ, μεταξύ ταξιδιωτικών μεσαζόντων και μηχανών αναζήτησης, δεν είναι καλύτερο κάτι σαν "να καθιερώσουν σχέσεις συνεργασίας" ή, απλούστερα, "να συνεργαστούν" ή "να συμπράξουν" ;



Έχεις δίκιο, το "συναιτερισμός" αποδίδεται και ως "partnership"  όμως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ταιριάζουν καλύτερα οι φράσεις που έχεις προτείνει.


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Από το αποτέλεσμα των μελετών φαίνεται ότι οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσάζοντες πρέπει να συνεργαστούν με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ ακόμη βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν αυτή την ευκαιρία???



That's got to be close enough, only I would have left the beginning of the sentence as you had it previously eg "Τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των μελετών έδειξαν ότι....." That's only my opinion though.


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Μπορούμε επίσης να πούμε:
> Απο το αποτέλεσμα των μελετών φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η ανάγκη να δημιουργήσουν/κτίσουν συνεταιρισμούς οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσαζόντες με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ ακόμη βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία;
> 
> ...should consider establishing partnerships , δείχνει ότι υπάρχει μια ανάγκη.




Επιτέλους, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό (το ξέρω, είναι λίγο αργά) το πως να αποδόσουμε το "should consider".         

Η όλη μετάφραση λοιπόν έχει ως εξείς:

"Τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των μελετών έδειξαν ότι οι ταξιδιωτικοί μεσάζοντες θα πρέπει να αναλογισθούν την θέσπιση σχέσεων συνεργασίας  με τις μεταμηχανές αναζήτησης ταξιδιών, ενώ βρίσκονται σε θέση ισχύος και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία."


----------



## Evi

Ευχαριστώ Cougr, ακούγεται πολύ καλό! Εκτιμώ πολύ αυτή την βοήθεια!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!


----------

